# Can a black puppy turn brown??



## Flang0711 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a week old little of cavapoo's. Mum is a Blenheim cavalier and dad is a chocolate poodle. All pups are black but some of them now have brown colouring round there rear end and under tail. Will this brown colour grow??


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Only one week old so its possible I think. My rabbits go from black-chocolate in winter and summer and my other rabbit goes from ginger-brown.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

In Siberian huskies puppies can change colour quite considerably. For example, some puppies can start off looking sable (red), if they have a brown nose they will stay sable as adults, but if they have a black nose their coat will will change to grey as they mature. Does the puppy have a brown nose?


----------



## Flang0711 (Jul 1, 2013)

No the nose looks black


----------



## Bob the Bouvier (Feb 19, 2014)

Can't speak for other breeds but yes i our case.

We had the pick of two male pups - one was very dark brindle, borderline black and the other was a light brindle which everyone thought would turn blonde as the mum carried the blonde gene.
The light brindle one is now as dark as Bob...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a mix breed puppy that went from Black to grey
at 10 weeks








Fully grown









I think with mix breeds it's even harder to predict their colouring


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes they can we had a litter of whippets all born various shade of blue but most with obvious brindle stripes. Two didn't have the stripes and much to our surprise turned a pale fawn by the time they were a few weeks old.

Two of these new borns don't have the stripes you can just about see which 2 they are


By a few days old you could see better


10 days and now obviously not brindles




Fully grown the terrible twins


----------



## Flang0711 (Jul 1, 2013)

Aww they are gorgeous freyja.  
Il just have to see what happens over the next 7 weeks xx


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes. I have a Cavapoo (blenheim cav, apricot poodle) who was cream then gained a gingery-stripe down his back at around 4 months old, which gradually expanded over his body. Now he's one year old and his coat is mottled creamy with ginger ears (although his ears have always been ginger). It's not just cavapoo's, some other breeds coat colours change a lot between puppyhood and adulthood.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just thought I'd add pics: He's really young in the first one (around 12 weeks), about 5-6 months in the middle one (clearly shows the gingery stripe), and a year old in the final one. Some of the coat colour change may have been because he was gaining his winter coat, but I'm not sure - curious to see whether it happens again this winter.

ETA - looks like his muzzle also darkened quite a lot as he grew up. Only just noticed that from the pics


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I know my border\bearded collie has changed colour quite a lot he was jet black and white then ginger came through then grey now finally he's getting a brownish undercoat he looks like a scruffy bugger so it wouldn't surprise me if yours did tbh.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I know two labradoodles that were completely black as puppies but started to lighten on the tips of the hair at about 8 months and by the time they were fully grown looked chocolate brown but if you look underneath the hair is still black closer to the skin. Not related these two by the way.

Mylo is a GSP and started off white with a liver head and couple of liver patches he now looks liver all over but with white ticking in the bits that were originally all white. Don't Dally's start off all white too?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Flang0711 said:


> I have a week old little of cavapoo's. Mum is a Blenheim cavalier and dad is a chocolate poodle. All pups are black but some of them now have brown colouring round there rear end and under tail. Will this brown colour grow??


Do they have any other brown markings on the feet/chest/head? Your cavalier may carry the black-and-tan gene, which is having an effect on some of the pups.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My Sibe Pup Blade was red when I bought him, he's now almost black!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Puppies' coat colours can go through huge changes as they grow.

Our rescue girl was jet black as a puppy when we got her. The earliest photo I have of her to hand is this one:










We'd had her a little while by then and you can already see her ears and hind leg are starting to look brownish.

This is her as an adult:










You can see quite a stark contrast between the black areas (most of her muzzle, around her eyes and the very tips of her ears) and the areas which appear brown. Her hairs are either black, very dark brown or (the ones from the lightest areas) black/brown and white banded. She also has considerable white ticking up the underside of her tail, down the backs of her hind legs and along the underside of her ribcage. This seems completely separate from the premature greying she has which is affecting her muzzle and her feet.


----------

